# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

[align=left]
Saturday, December 29, 2007

Only a couple of days until the new year! Itâs amazing to me that 2007 is almost over. Do you have plans to celebrate? Hereâs a thread to list them and read about what everyone else is doing! Gretaâs New Year Plans Thread[/align]



[align=center]arty:
[/align]



[align=center]*Happy Birthday to some fairly new members, lexingtons, Alexahs and heartbunneh!! *[/align]



[align=center]ink iris:Hope you all have a wonderful day!!! ink iris:[/align]



[align=center]:birthday[/align]





It seems that *Leaf *has decided to keep her keys in a _cool_ new placeâ¦.. Too bad she didnât know where for awhile. Her thread is definitely good for a chuckle!!! 



:brownbunnyCheck out *MsBinky*âs new little one! She has a name now! Say hello toâ¦ 



Iâm going to do something new and see how it goes and how you like it. I will post a fact about a certain board member that has been mentioned or seen on the boards someplace. If you are âitâ, please donât play!! Iâll give the answer the next day or if someone gets it right Iâll post it under the question! 

*DO YOU KNOW WHO ON RO:
*
*Do you know who has recently had a really cool, spiked, Mohawk hairstyle??*


timetowaste got it!!! GRETA!!! Check out her cool locks here: Pictures of You


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 29, 2007)

[align=center]GRETA!!!

:woohooarty:
[/align]


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2007)

Also...taking Hobbes the cat to the vet today at 2:15pm Pacific time. Please pray for my boy...


----------



## Flashy (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday to those celebrating.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 29, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Also...taking Hobbes the cat to the vet today at 2:15pm Pacific time. Please pray for my boy...


Good luck Hobbes!! I hope you come home all better!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Dec 29, 2007)

Prayers for Hobbes, and you, too, Rosie!


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 29, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ALEXAH & lexingtons :biggrin2:!


----------



## BratBunny (Dec 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Everyone!



arty::bunny18arty0002:



~Lexi


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 29, 2007)

Also, Maisie's Second Birthday was yesterday! 

Thanks for the prayers for Hobbes, guys!


----------

